# Is my string, where peep goes, ruined?



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

WolfLarsen said:


> I believe I may have ruined my strong while trying to put on a peep site. The two strands have some fraying now. I've attached a photo. Can anyone advise?
> View attachment 4551434


Get a new bowstring. On the left, you have one strand cut in half. With the next custom string, install the peep using these instructions.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYt6vF6KYJE

Video by vnhill1981.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with my friend, Alan that you need to replace the string. 

But I respectfully disagree with him on the best method of tying the peep back in. This method is much faster and is very solid:

https://vimeo.com/20458060

One tip is to never try to move your peep without pressing your bow. Take the tension off of the string then move your peep. Leaving the tension on your string will very often result in a few cut strands. It looks like that is what you tried to do.

Moving peeps is one thing that portable presses do pretty well.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I also agree you probably should replace your string. Here are a couple of my favorite ways to tie in a peep (courtesy of Specialty Archery): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJxw7anGGbM


----------

